# Back toe twitch



## 1happymommy (Jun 29, 2008)

Why is my Leuc's back toe twiching? I'm new at this whole dart frog thing. I wasn't sure if it was just something they do or a problem. 
I dust their food and the enviroment is about 78 degrees with 80% humidity. I mist twice a day & they are eating just fine. I feed FF everyday & Phoenix worms once a week. They were froglets but now they have grown a little so I'm not sure what they are. I know their at least few months old.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

This is normal. If you do a search, you will find different theorys. The one that makes the most sense to me is that they do this to stir up food since they see by movement.
Scott


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i would have said the same thing. you'll notice when they are hunting for food, they will twitch their back toe. I think its kind of entertaining to watch myself, but nothing to worry about.  kristy


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

they do this when they are hunting as kristy said, but also when they are excited (breeding).


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

They only do the toe thing when you are watching. I have never seen any of my frogs do the twitch when I wasnt looking. :mrgreen:


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

haha, like; does the tree make noise if nobody hears it? and so frogs twitch their toes when we arn't looking...YES  haha.


----------

